# Anleitung fürs Compi-Bauen?



## Bender (5. April 2003)

Nabend

Habe jetzt alle Komponenten für meinen PC zusammen. Ich könnte jetzt entweder eine Woche warten, bis ein (mehr oder weniger) fachkundiger Kumpel wieder da ist und ihn mit dem Zusammenbau beauftragen, oder selbst Hand anlegen. Ich tendiere zu letzterem, aber was ich jetzt bräuchte, wäre eine Internet-Anleitung für das Zusammenbauen. Ich weiß, im Mobo-Handbuch steht auch einiges, aber mein Englisch ist nicht das beste...

Wäre für nützliche Links also dankbar.


----------



## Geronimo (5. April 2003)

Das ist der beste Link für dein Problem - klicke hier 

Neeee so ist das nicht gemeint... schaue mal 
auf diese Seite, da hat sich wer ordentlich Mühe gegeben

Klicke bitte hier


----------



## blubber (10. April 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir auch die seite ein wenig weiter:

http://www.tomshardware.de/


----------

